# Sarabande by G. F. Handel on the accordion



## Accordiero (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello! I am an accordion player and I love Baroque music. That's why I decided to make my interpretation of the famous Sarabande by Handel. My accordion has the standard Stradella bass, so I only have one octave per register on the bass side, but I think it works. Let me know what you think


----------

